# Problem mit Mozilla



## steff2006 (20. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leutz

kann mir vllt. jemand sagen wo der Fehler ist,
oder warum der IE das anzeigt (einfadet) und der Mozilla nicht?
gibt es vllt. eine Alternative, damit es im Mozilla genauso klappt?
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Hier mal der Auszug des Quellcodes:


```
<div id="1" style="width:px; height:3px; font-size:15px; 
font-weight:medium; color:#000000; visibility:hidden; filter:blendTrans(Duration=30)">
...Text...</div>

<script language="JScript" type="text/jscript">
document.all.1.filters.blendTrans.Apply();
document.all.1.style.visibility = "visible";
document.all.1.filters.blendTrans.Play();
</script>
```


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2006)

Java != Javascript


----------



## steff2006 (20. Feb 2006)

```
<script language="Javascript" type="text/javascript">
```

hab ich auch schon probiert, aber geht nicht...
oder was meinst du?


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2006)

*gröhl*

Er meint dass du eine JavaScript-Frage stellst, dies aber ein Java-Forum ist und das trotz Ähnlichkeit im Namen nüscht miteinander zu tun hat


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2006)

Nicht wundern, wenn der Thread demnächst hierher verschoben wird.


----------



## steff2006 (20. Feb 2006)

Aja...
hm ich hab ja ins Anfängerboard geschrieben, weil ich kaum Plan von Java habe.
Wie stell ich denn die frage, und wo?
Wäre super, wenn jemand helfen könnte.  :?


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2006)

Du stellst Deine Frage in einem Javascript Forum. Dies hier ist ein Java Forum. Java und Javascript sind grundverschiedene Sprachen.


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2006)

Gibts hier wenigstens Kaffee? ???:L


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2006)

Genausowenig wie Inselrundfahrten...


----------



## steff2006 (20. Feb 2006)

^^ ja sorry jungs...


----------

